# Cherub Maltese...



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I am wondering if anyone in the show/breeder world knows anything about Cherub Maltese (Dale and Jane Martenson. Their website was posted in one of the Google ad threads as appearing in the ribbon ads grouping millers and BYB'ers. I looked at the site - it appears they are active in the show circuit, but I know nothing for certain. Thought some one here "in the know" could comment. :huh:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Here you go: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=45823&hl=


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes, I recall the thread - even replied to it. Within the thread were some nice comments made by some respected SM members about the Martenson's. What I find strangely odd is the breeder I got Star from is thought by some to be a miller, and yet this breeders bloodline _IS_ in the Martenson Maltese line. It doesn't make sense a respected breeder would knowingly add an inferior line if Star's breeder is a miller. It is also unfair to group a good breeder in with the puppy mills, and BYB's such as in the Google ad thread. :huh:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Dec 9 2009, 11:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860450


> I am wondering if anyone in the show/breeder world knows anything about Cherub Maltese (Dale and Jane Martenson. Their website was posted in one of the Google ad threads as appearing in the ribbon ads grouping millers and BYB'ers. I looked at the site - it appears they are active in the show circuit, but I know nothing for certain. Thought some one here "in the know" could comment. :huh:[/B]



I know their site too. I find it interesting that most of the maltese show pics are from remote states rather than competing in 
the state they are in or thereabouts.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I have met Dale several times. The last two dog shows I attended (Austin TX and Belton TX) Oct/Nov this year, Dale was there showing his Maltese and Japanese Chin (I think that is what they are called). I also saw him in 2008 at the Centex dog show in Belton TX. His wife Jane's mom (who is deceased) had maltese though I cannot remember the kennel name. Dale and Jane have taken the name Cherub for thier maltese. They ARE actively showing and finishing their maltese. I have seen him visit with Rhapsody many times. The link that Briana (ilove maltese) posted is very informative..


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Dec 10 2009, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860627


> I have met Dale several times. The last two dog shows I attended (Austin TX and Belton TX) Oct/Nov this year, Dale was there showing his Maltese and Japanese Chin (I think that is what they are called). I also saw him in 2008 at the Centex dog show in Belton TX. His wife Jane's mom (who is deceased) had maltese though I cannot remember the kennel name. Dale and Jane have taken the name Cherub for thier maltese. They ARE actively showing and finishing their maltese. I have seen him visit with Rhapsody many times. The link that Briana (ilove maltese) posted is very informative..[/B]


Cherub Maltese was founded and owned by Connie Hemen. When Connie passed away her daughter and son-in-law, Jane and Dale Martensen, continued Connie's Maltese breeding program and continued using her kennel name, Cherub Maltese. They also breed Japanese Chin, and have bred some of the country's top winning Chin over the years, under the kennel name Touche. Perhaps the pictures on their website where they are showing not so close to home is because they found 3 days worth of 5-pt majors somewhere other than Texas.

MaryH


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Cherub does not belong in with the Byb's, Puppymillers.
The site may just come up in different places. They do not sell "tea cups". 
From what I know they have great Maltese.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Dec 10 2009, 11:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860636


> QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Dec 10 2009, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860627





> I have met Dale several times. The last two dog shows I attended (Austin TX and Belton TX) Oct/Nov this year, Dale was there showing his Maltese and Japanese Chin (I think that is what they are called). I also saw him in 2008 at the Centex dog show in Belton TX. His wife Jane's mom (who is deceased) had maltese though I cannot remember the kennel name. Dale and Jane have taken the name Cherub for thier maltese. They ARE actively showing and finishing their maltese. I have seen him visit with Rhapsody many times. The link that Briana (ilove maltese) posted is very informative..[/B]


Cherub Maltese was founded and owned by Connie Hemen. When Connie passed away her daughter and son-in-law, Jane and Dale Martensen, continued Connie's Maltese breeding program and continued using her kennel name, Cherub Maltese. They also breed Japanese Chin, and have bred some of the country's top winning Chin over the years, under the kennel name Touche. Perhaps the pictures on their website where they are showing not so close to home is because they found 3 days worth of 5-pt majors somewhere other than Texas.

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]

THANK YOU LADIES!! Even though Cherub Maltese is not on the AMA list, they _*are*_ breeders of reputability therefore should not have their Google ad banned - right??


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Dec 10 2009, 02:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860643


> THANK YOU LADIES!! Even though Cherub Maltese is not on the AMA list, they _*are*_ breeders of reputability therefore should not have their Google ad banned - right?? [/B]


Marsha, my post was in answer to your "I am wondering if anyone in the show/breeder world knows anything about Cherub Maltese" question. I posted what I know. I did not opine on anyone's reputability or lack thereof.

As for Google Ads, since SM's rule is NO PUPPY SALES on this forum, I believe that policy should apply across the board ... and that would include Google Ads. There are many breeders on this forum. The NO PUPPY SALES rule doesn't say yes to "reputable" breeders and no to everyone else. It says "NO" plain and simple. The same should apply to Google Ads.

I don't mean to be a smart alec remark, but I've just used the word "no" so many times that it reminds me of one of my favorite Lorrie Morgan songs -- "What Part of No Don't You Understand". B) 

MaryH


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yung and I have "met" and decided on the following rule as it applies to which banner ads are acceptable and which ones are not.

Since the advertisement of animal sales is not allowed on SM, it will also not be allowed on the banner ads. 

This includes all ads, no matter what type of breeder they are from. Another reason for this is that we do not want to 

get in to a situation of deciding (arguing) who is and who isn't a reputable breeder. This will not be the point. 

It doesn't matter how well known or reputable the breeder is. No ads for animals can be displayed directly on SM 

nor can they be displayed indirectly through Google ads. 

All banner advertisements related to the sale of animals should be reported.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Dec 10 2009, 02:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860662


> Yung and I have "met" and decided on the following rule as it applies to which banner ads are acceptable and which ones are not.
> 
> Since the advertisement of animal sales is not allowed on SM, it will also not be allowed on the banner ads.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sher,Yung & Joe, that's perfect.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Dec 10 2009, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860673


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Dec 10 2009, 02:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860662





> Yung and I have "met" and decided on the following rule as it applies to which banner ads are acceptable and which ones are not.
> 
> Since the advertisement of animal sales is not allowed on SM, it will also not be allowed on the banner ads.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sher,Yung & Joe, that's perfect.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Sounds great to me too. Thanks


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Great news, thanks for the quick response to this, Yung and Sher.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

It's good to have that thoroughly delineated.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Dec 10 2009, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860658


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Dec 10 2009, 02:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860643





> THANK YOU LADIES!! Even though Cherub Maltese is not on the AMA list, they _*are*_ breeders of reputability therefore should not have their Google ad banned - right?? [/B]


Marsha, my post was in answer to your "I am wondering if anyone in the show/breeder world knows anything about Cherub Maltese" question. I posted what I know. I did not opine on anyone's reputability or lack thereof.

As for Google Ads, since SM's rule is NO PUPPY SALES on this forum, I believe that policy should apply across the board ... and that would include Google Ads. There are many breeders on this forum. The NO PUPPY SALES rule doesn't say yes to "reputable" breeders and no to everyone else. It says "NO" plain and simple. The same should apply to Google Ads.

I don't mean to be a smart alec remark, but I've just used the word "no" so many times that it reminds me of one of my favorite Lorrie Morgan songs -- "What Part of No Don't You Understand". B) 

MaryH

[/B][/QUOTE]

Off topic, please forgive me everyone, but that is one of my favorite songs!!!! 

Sheila


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I was the person who posted asking about Cherub Maltese back in May.

Just to let you know, I met Dale and Jane when I picked Bogie up. They are NOT back yard breeders. They were honest in their representation of Bogie, why he was for sale at 9 months old, his pedigree, his faults, etc. Bogie is everything they said he is and more and he was extremely well socialized when we got him.

Dale and Jane actively show and I believe Dale handles dogs for other owners, too. They are involved with Japanese Chin and Cavalier King Charles Spaniels and have continued Jane's mother's Cherub Maltese breeding kennel. I signed up for Dale's twitter and see he is against BYB by many of his tweets. Also, he and Jane have recently opened a cage-free boarding kennel (www.txdogboarding.com) and also do therapy dog work with their Malts. They have dedicated their lives to their dogs.

The Cherub's website has a button that says "teacup" and I know from reading other posts on the forum that this has caused confusion in the past. If you click on the button it explains that "teacups" don't exist, yada, yada. They aren't trying to sell puppies as teacups.

Thanks for letting me add my two cent's worth. It sounds like the advertising issue on the forum as been resolved, but I wanted to make sure people could benefit from my experience with this breeder.

Happy New Year,
Miki


----------

